# Nodak Crew Takes Over Turtle Days



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Look out Turtle Lake....the Nodak Crew is assembling from all over the state and will be attending Turtle Days this weekend from Friday night until Sunday. We'll be staying in a couple houses in town. If you're in town for the event, look around for the Nodak Outdoors hats and say hello!

Hope to see you there.

http://www.wrtc.com/citytl/turtledays.html


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Or look for a house with a bunch of trucks with Nodakoutdoors and goose stickers all over the windows! :lol: 
Get'er done boyz!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Or... Stop by and enjoy a margarita..on the couch... in the front yard!! :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

OK Boys - no turtle shooting after the margaritas! :bartime:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jhegg said:


> OK Boys - no turtle shooting after the margaritas! :bartime:


You got my word on it.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

DAm fellas! I wish I could go, but got other things happenin like musky fishing, and my neices first birfday party that I cant miss..

THe other day I saw a giant snapper on the road, and the first thing that came to mind was bringing it up to Turtle Days for the race....That woulda rocked but the dam thing smelled like james brown after a concert...

madi


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Stuck at work! Maybe next year. Can't wait to hear what I missed!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It was a GREAT time! We fished two of the days and had R&R time when we weren't.

For you single guys....WOW! I was there in 2000, but this year the amount of girls there was incredible. Always next year guys! :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think the girls looked hotter because I was wasted!! Didn't race a turtle but ate the Tasty Freeze!!! Chris made some strong Margaritas!!!

:beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I will have to get some of the photos up from the weekend. Especially the ones where Hustad got really focused on the party and decided that he needed to get to bed early for fishing. :bartime: 

Nice signature PJ. Look around for a weapon, keep this wacko at bay.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep... Huey was pretty serious about getting a good nights sleep Friday nite!  
Those were some killer margaritas! I think Chris should have stayed out of them and maybe then he would have stood a chance at Texas hold em!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> I think Chris should have stayed out of them and maybe then he would have stood a chance at Texas hold em!! :beer:


I'm going to call you lucky rivers from now on... 8)


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

As you can see he was down at this point but then proceeded to get a run of cards.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Did you guys actually race any turtles,or was it just a big party???????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Mostly a getogether...and yup, we partied a bit. 

We missed the races, as it was around 100 degrees and the Missouri River was too tempting to pull the lines.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Looks like a party!

Is that Toby Keith??

:lol: :lol:

How's the house coming Erik?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep Huey... the river was good to me!! But you gotta know when to hold em and when to fold em!!   
Josh, The house is coming along nicely! We finished most of the main floor framing last night. The more I bust my butt now, the more I get to hunt this fall :beer: !!


----------

